# 25-06 help!!!



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys,
Last summer I bought some Sierra 75g hollow points for my 25-06 on a whim.

Oh man!!!!!!!I loaded some IMR 4350 at 57.5g, aww nothing impressive, 1" groups. Next load was 58.5g,...Holy cow!!!! honest 1/2", 5 shot groups again and again!!!! I mean I think I've got a varmit gun!!!! I raced home, loaded a box, went back out, and shot all 20 in 5 shot groups with the same results.

Ok, well the down side is I'm stretching out the primer pockets, and I just obviously can't keep shooting this load, it's just to hot. I dunno when I'll ever get to acctually go on a varmit hunt, but when I can, does anyone know about a better powder to lower some pressure but still retain that kind of group?

The load being used is Remington case, IMR 4350, Fed gm210m primers, and the Sierra 75g HP bullets. The rifle is a Ruger 77 with a Lilja 24" barrel. I've been told to use Varget, but haven't tried yet.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If your OAL is set up to touch the lands in your rifle, you might be raising pressure. If you do have it set tight, try backing off .005-.010 and see if you still have the accuracy you need. I don't think that your powder charge is excessive, with a 75 grain bullet, but don't have a manual here to check. I haven't tried Varget, but I hear that it's good, as are the VV powders. I imagine getting new powder into Dillingham is a little expensive, so try to fiddle around with what variables you can, to come to a resolution. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Burly, you are wise beyond your years. I'll try what you said. The answer is yes, the OAL is set to near the lands, so I can back it off a little. You can guess that I am reticent to walk away from this load given it's accuracy. Thanks for helping!


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*arctic plainsman,

Please be careful with other peoples pet loads! Hawkeye's load is way over max according to accurate powder data I consider your load to be over maximum for the 25-06 Remington, which you have realized.. What ever powder you choose, please approach maximum loads cautiously. I have found H414 & varget to be excellent powders for light bullets in the 6mm-06, 25-06 Remington, 270 Winchester, 280 Remington & 30-06 Springfield cartridges.

http://www.imrpowder.com/data/rifle/25-06rem.php

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/25-06rem.php

http://www.accuratepowder.com/data/PerC ... data(Rifle)/257cal(6.55mm)/25%2006%20Remington%20pages%20221%20to%20222.pdf*


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks guy's!
I've loaded some Varget and some R-15 behind the 75g hp, (haven't shot it yet,) and I'll try some H 414. I appreciate the warning Oneshot, I do prefer to remain a by the book kinda guy in this case. No pun intended. Ok, sorry about that. I used some 414 in my .17 rem fo a little while, but wasn't to impressed. Maybe it'll work in the 25-06. 
I've got a friend trying to put together a P dog shoot in Utah I think, but it won't be for a little while, so I've got time to goof with this gun.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have used H414 with good results in my 270, with light bullets. A few things to keep in mind: a case thise size, with ball powder, in cold weather, use a magnum primer.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

How about H-380 ? Anybody tried it?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Haven't tried H-380 in a 25-06, but I really like it in the 22-250 and the 6MM. You won't find a powder that meters better from your measure. Burl


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I have an old Lyman book that shows H-380 giving the best accuracy with the Sierra 75gr. HP. 
Here is the load in case you don't have the book.
75gr. Sierra HP, 52.0gr. H-380, Win. 8 1/2 Primer, Remington Brass.
3663 fps. out of a 26in. barrel and 51200 CUP 
This is a Maximum load so be careful.


----------

